# diet/food



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Could someone please tell me specifically what they use in feeding african cichlids (mostly from Malawi-Omnivores). I was told spirulina flakes are great then I go to the lfs and mostly all the flakes and pellets didnt contain this. I want the diet of the fish to be a variety, but I am struggling in finding anything around. If you could please tell me the brand and name of what your are feeding and if it works well...Has anyone tried the veggie seaweed? I am looking at a website right now that looks promising....most of their cichlid food has spirulina, pea, seaweed, spinach etc..the maker is HBH..if anyone has any opinion on their stuff, let me know--thanks


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Omega One Cichlid Flakes New life Spectrum sinking pellets as long as the food you are feeding is low in protein (below 40%) it should be fine, I also give dried algae sheets and peas romaine lettuce and broccoli


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you soak the algae sheets or clip it on. I put an algae sheet on the clip today and they ripped it right off----I then soaked it and then put it in and they enjoyed that..Now with the peas, romaine lettuce and broccoli how do u do that? Or do they sell special food with that in it? How do you prepare it?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

peas throw in mic for a minute squuze the inside out throw away the out side 
romaine lettuce mic 30 seconds throw on a clip
broccoli steam or boil and cut off stems


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Could you also--cook them then put them in blender and freeze them for later? Then I can have excess on hand....Or even the Spirulina Brine Frozen Shrimp or Emerald Entree (spinach, romaine lettuce, red leaf lettuce and Spirulina Algae etc). I also saw that New Life Spectrum only sell the 1mm in the cichlid formula...Just wondering if that's too small for some of my fish and they will gobble it up.... Thanks for reply...good stuff!!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

All good. Imix my veggy ice cube treats with garlic some frozen shrimp color pellets and fish vitamins as well.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Jim Albright said:


> I also saw that New Life Spectrum only sell the 1mm in the cichlid formula...Just wondering if that's too small for some of my fish and they will gobble it up.... Thanks for reply...good stuff!!


I have some crabos that are almost five inches and they love them, but small enough some get by for the demasonis and labs


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Sounds great--thx for the info----


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I personally think that HBH is a little overpriced. If youdon't want to make your own food, you have plenty of options. I keep frontosa(mostly carnivores) so I go for a high protein diet. I normally feed a staple pellet, then for a treat I feed bloodworms/mysis shrimp. Sometimes I feed a gelatin food called repashy(it's great stuff). Kensfish is a great source for all types of food for cheap.
Repashy Soilent Green <- there is a link to what I think would be the best repashy type for general cichlids.
Spectrum Cichlid Formula <- there is the NLS sinking cichlid pellets I would suggest. If you don't want to buy NLS because it costs too much Kens sells his own fish food for a lot cheaper. Just look around and see what you think would be best for your fish


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I used to serve my Af Cich bloodworms, but heard by many that you shouldnt so I stopped that...I do serve them frozen mysis/brine as well as emerald frozen...And I will most likely get the NLS sinking pellets.....so do I need flakes? Or are flakes the same in nutrition as the pellets? I am just starting to comprehend the diet of the Afr Cich...Just want whats best for them---then I have a poor Pinctus Catfish, who I throw shrimp pellets too and the Cichlids devour that before the catfish knows whats going on ----I hope he is getting enough food and his diet is ok??


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Most of the time you don't feed cichlids flakes. Sinking pellets are a lot better IMO. As far as your bottom dewller goes, if I'm right, it is primarily nocturnal. so at night when it's lights out, wait about 5-10 min then drop the pellets in for him, he will find it just fine.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

The reason I never thought of the nocturnal thing is because my lights go out after I am in bed, cause I am up early...But I will adjust the lighting and do that----thanks for the info...


----------

